# Anyone tried Big Dick’s



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

Just wondering if this is legit or just a joke 🤣

https://bigdickscoffee.co.uk


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Seems legit.

Anyone know how to delete browser history on a Samsung S9?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

dutchy101 said:


> Seems legit.
> 
> Anyone know how to delete browser history on a Samsung S9?


 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


 You need to look up the Dickens Cider advert on youtube....


----------



## davril (Sep 17, 2012)

£15 for 500g of what appears to be 100% Robusta in one of the blends. They are making a cracking margin there.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

davril said:


> £15 for 500g of what appears to be 100% Robusta in one of the blends. They are making a cracking margin there.


 Around 800-900% if it's 100% cheap Robusta. The power of marketing, I guess.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

davril said:


> £15 for 500g of what appears to be 100% Robusta in one of the blends. They are making a cracking margin there.


 Wondering what size you'd need to set on your Grindr for that


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> You need to look up the Dickens Cider advert on youtube....


 Just did! 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Just did! 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣🤣


 It is hilarious 😂😂😂😂


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> You need to look up the Dickens Cider advert on youtube....


 Oh, I'm already partial a Dicken's Cider 😉


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

This makes me think of another one I saw - throat punch coffee, I think it was called. Cheap robusta roasted as dark as possible and sold at a massive premium because it has more caffeine than other coffee.

There is a fair size market for it.

I had a bag of dark robusta I was gifted for Christmas and it was really nasty to be honest. It wasn't over roasted but still had a burnt rubber smell on the beans, and a very strong burnt bacon scent on brewing. The flavour was just burnt rubber and bitter with a heavy cocoa base (so there was something I guess).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Morningfuel is throat punch coffee still going lol


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> @Morningfuel is throat punch coffee still going lol


 Yup.

https://www.throatpunch.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/indian-robusta?variant=32710688669782&gclid=Cj0KCQjw24qHBhCnARIsAPbdtlI97THCeHPhaeW3TAIYwZWn4q6AWrXYp5Xrb30zRYWJIQyeptT1GnEaAlOcEALw_wcB

It's probably not the worst robusta going, but I really disliked the one I had. I do enjoy Italian-type blends with a little added, but that's as far as I'll go.

The boast about the strongest coffee - if you see comments on social media, it's all blokes who want to be perceived as big and tough, and only the strongest coffee will do. Really interesting marketing, and clearly works for them.

Organic!


----------



## Throat Punch Coffee (Jul 30, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @Morningfuel is throat punch coffee still going lol


 Yeah we just opened a shop in Edinburgh


----------

